# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Communication

## Albioni

While being pounded by rain,
I want to let you know the unfading hot,
feelings in side me.

I held your damp shoulders to warm you,
Your fingers tremble,what are they seeking?
In broken speech, tell me why you want this
pain,
You no longer seem so grown up, as your
pretenses fade,
I want to protect this image of you,
Believe that love will change sadness to strength.

Don't be afraid of anything,
Because no one going to take away the shared feelings of now, 
our youth.

Until the faraway dawn, 
I want to spend the night nestled close to you, 
We can lose everything else, as long as we don't lose 
gentleness, 
From words, through kisses, we feel each other's heartbeats,
Drawing passion near,for an instant, for eternity.

Painfully, violently, I want to focus on this,
In this tearful situation, only you are precious.

Don't surrender anything,
If we both understand each other, we'll be
able to fight as one,
Don't let go of love,
This overflowing, hot face will tell you
it's deepest secrets.

----------


## Albioni

Where are you?

----------


## Albioni

Confusion, lust, love, when will it end
pain, torture, and losing a friend
problems and conflictions everyday
losing my mind and soul in every way
promises and hearts always broke
laughter and ridicule, it's all a joke
sometimes things aren't what they seem
then what does what you're seeing really mean
life is nothing but a curse
go on and live, for it will only get worse.



                              Pissed again :(

----------


## Estella

"Confusion, lust, love, when will it end 
pain, torture, and losing a friend 
problems and conflictions everyday 
losing my mind and soul in every way 
promises and hearts always broke 
laughter and ridicule, it's all a joke 
sometimes things aren't what they seem 
then what does what you're seeing really mean 
life is nothing but a curse 
go on and live, for it will only get worse."

 Pe pelqen poezia por ky rresh Does not make sense Gramatically in English. 

 then what does what you're seeing really mean  Revise only that sentence.

Shpresoj te mire kuptohemi.

Estella

----------


## Estella

Don't be afraid of anything, 
Because no one going to take away the shared feelings of now, 
our youth. 



Edhe tek kjo strofe ka nje gabim shtypi apo gramatik.

"Because no one IS going to take away the shared feelings of now, our youth.



Pse jeni kaq i konfuzuar nga dashuria?

----------


## Albioni

Faleminderit per leximin dhe njekohesisht per korigjimet qe ve ne dukje. 


Nuk mund te them se jam konfuz.
Varet nga gjendja emocionale, dhe se cfar gjurmesh le ne shpirtin e njeriut.

----------


## Albioni

It reads 8 on the clock
time for the last goodbye
I put on my cap and gown
Can only raise a frown

I think of all the memories
All the time I have spent
All the friends I have made
All the joy I have found

Why cant time stand still
Why cant I have it all
past present and future
I want it all right here

Time is always such sweet sorrow
Always wanting and letting go
It is just the beginning 
yet at the same its the end

at this time I am near my friends
I wonder after all of this
Will I ever see them again
I can only hope and guess

Some will decide to stay here
Some will travel across the state
Others will go across the country
Dear Lord I am here to ask and pray

Why cant Distance bend
Why cant I have it all
City state and country
I want it all right here

Distance is such sweet sorrow
always wanting and letting go
It is just the beginning
yet at the same its the end

Time and distance may seem irrelevant
but what is relevant about losing everything
just to start again just to gain another friend
but thats how life is  I guess I just....

----------


## Albioni

yes yes 


I want a girl with curly hair 
one with lots of love to share 
for her I will always care 
we will make the perfect pair 

I have such a big and tender heart 
I want to share it you, every part 
we can go to museums and look at art 
let me push our shopping cart 

I'll try to do those little things 
like know what size you wear of ring 
and the size of your g-string 
that last part... I was just kidding 

A sense of humor is great to have 
I hope my jokes will make you laugh 
you will be my better half 
if you need a thing just ask 

I bet that you are smiling now 
and if you weren't I bet you are now =P 
I know you are, wanna know how 
I'm just good like that... that's how 

I need your help to end this loneliness 
I am a bit shy I must confess 
my life is such an awful mess 
I hold inside a ton of stress 

You can't go wrong with a guy like me 
I'm no model, but I'm not ugly 
can a woman like you ever see 
that there's no one else who's quite like me? 

You will stand out in a crowd 
with a smile that shines through every cloud 
if you'd be mine I'd be so proud 
I'd yell your name out very loud 

My thoughts are going all over now 
but they stay together somehow 
does chocolate milk come from a brown cow 
if you are still reading my poem...WOW!!! 

I've never written a poem this long before 
my heart's overflowing and this outpour 
is just a taste of what's in store 
if you like my rhymes of four 

I am athletic and I love football 
that's because I'm 6 feet tall 
I love sports but that's not all 
I like to walk around in the mall 

Playing football is a plus 
in me you can always trust 
returning my love is a must 
I don't want someone who just wants lust 

I'd like a woman who is really tall 
but that doesn't mean you can't be small 
your personality is most important of all 
if you're kind then I will call 

I will treat you like a queen 
I can cook and I can clean 
I am always nice and never mean 
I am unlike anything you have ever seen 

There is no one like me in the past 
I take things slow and not too fast 
my heart is broken please be it's cast 
why do nice guys finish last 

I can't take another weekend home alone 
I don't talk much on the phone 
but I could make you body moan 
and send a tingle to your bone 

I tell the truth I do not lie 
I am not afraid to cry 
you should at least give me a try 
I love to eat out at the Y  

I am tired of these lonely nights 
I love to cuddle turn off the lights 
we would be a couple that hardly ever fights 
because we would respect each others rights 

I am not an alcoholic 
but I am a chocoholic 
I don't like girls who are anorexic 
I want a woman who's just a bit thick 

Kissing your body you're so delicious 
I'd come home and do the dishes 
I love to give so I love Christmas 
I will try to fulfill your wishes 

I love music, classical and hip hop 
I even like a bit of pop 
I'll make love and never stop 
I want love with you on top  opsss 

My all time favorite color is blue 
but I want to know everything about you 
tell me your favorite thing to do 
what, when, where, why, how and who? 

Your eyes would drive me absolutely wild 
and our future together would be titled 
happily married with a child 
love was always strong and never mild 

These are not just cool things to say 
I say these things because I really feel this way 
I could make you so very happy 
and that would just make my day 

I wrote this poem to let you know 
I'm looking for someone to show 
the love I have it needs love to grow 
Do you girls need love... yes or no? 
I'll be on line (AlbiOnLine) so....... let me know

----------


## Ani

hahah, you're rocking! i remember this one of course! i lurve it!

ani

----------


## Estella

"I wrote this poem to let you know 
I'm looking for someone to show 
the love I have it needs love to grow 
Do you girls need love... yes or no? 
I'll be on line (AlbiOnLine) so....... let me know"

Kjo strofe godet furishem.

----------


## Albioni

Some stormy night
while you sit alone
and watch the rain
remember how I cherish it so
know that I watch to
that I think of you
as the heavens cry
because I miss you.

----------


## Albioni

If their was no such thing as bad
than what is being good

If their was no thing as fear
than what is being brave

If everyone did what they should
then whats the point to misbehave

If their was no such thing as death
how could you ever live

if their was no such thing as lying 
how could you tell the truth

do any of these things exsist
could you find any proof

if everyone had their dreams come true
who would do all the dirty work?

----------


## Albioni

When I go I know Ill be missed,
and on my face Ill ge gently kissed.
By the tears of loved ones who gather around,
to say their goodbyes without a sound.
And when I go I want you to know,
That you graced my heart and braced my soul.
Your love filled an empty space in my life,
You made me forget about all the pain and strife.
So when I go just remember my dear,
I would not wont you to shed one tear.
Just think of how your happiness made we glow,
and then I shall be with you wherever you go.

----------


## Albioni

I am surrounded by people
And yet they do not see me
So they cannot see my tears
Even though they're streaming

I am surrounded by people
And yet they do not hear me
So they cannot hear my cry
Even though I'm screaming

I am surrounded by people
And yet they do not know me
So they cannot know my cry
Even though I'm bleeding

I am surrounded my people
And yet I feel so lonley

----------


## liliella

me kujtoi nje kenge nga PErfect Circle " 3 libras " ku nga fundi kendon 
you dont 
you dont 
you dont see me 


po pata kohe do e hedh se eshte me te vertete e bukur.

----------

